# 18 July 2016:  "Germany axe attack: Assault on train in Wuerzburg"



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2016)

We'll keep it here in "Current Events" for now, and can move it as info unfolds - again, remember initial report caveats (attached).  This, from the BBC ...


> A teenage Afghan refugee armed with an axe and knife injured four people on a train in southern Germany before being shot dead by police, officials say.
> 
> Three people were seriously hurt and one suffered minor injuries in the attack in Wuerzburg, police said.
> 
> ...


More from Google News here.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2016)

The Daily Mail is reporting he won't be a repeat offender.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3696410/Man-attacks-21-people-AXE-train-Germany-shot-police.html


----------



## Altair (18 Jul 2016)

Cologne and now this. Merkel is going to be hurting.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> Cologne and now this. Merkel is going to be hurting.



After Koln, she nearly had all her party up in arms to have her removed.  We may yet see her ousted.


----------



## hugh19 (18 Jul 2016)

The cheekiness in me wants to know if it was an assault axe.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2016)

http://www.cutlerycorner.net/m/productdetail/?itemnumber=CCN-37119  ?


----------



## AbdullahD (19 Jul 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> http://www.cutlerycorner.net/m/productdetail/?itemnumber=CCN-37119  ?



You know I clicked that thinking it was a news update.... only saw the ccn amd thought it was CNN and well... now im on a watch list lol


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2016)

OK, then ...


> A hand-drawn Islamic State flag was found in the room of the axe-wielding Afghan refugee who attacked passengers on a train in southern Germany, a senior state official said on Tuesday.
> 
> The 17-year-old severely wounded four passengers before police shot him dead late on Monday, days after a Tunisian delivery man ploughed a 19-tonne truck into crowds of revelers in the southern French city of Nice, killing 84.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2016)

And another (indirect?) claim of responsibility by You-Know-Who (source:  French journalist)


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2016)

Looks as if there might be a stronger connection between the attacker and Daesh than previously thought.  They posted a video of him making threats with a knife etc, after the attack.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3696410/Man-attacks-21-people-AXE-train-Germany-shot-police.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2016)

The thing is that ISIS promotes individual Jihad, as opposed to AQ more centralized control format. The existence of ISIS is as much a motivator as it words, much less it's deeds.


----------

